# Mühle celebrating 15 years of S.A.R. Rescue Timer



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

In order to celebrate 15 years of the S.A.R. Rescue Timer Thilo Mühle and his team came to Berlin today to showcase their anniversary model - the S.A.R. Rescue Timer Bronze.

Specs:

42mm in diameter, info I got today says 42,5 mm, height 13,5mm, 
Bronze case (as used for ship's propellors as well) and of course the S.A.R. rubber bezel,
Skeletonized (no lume) hands, 
4mm sapphire crystal with ingrained loupe, wr 100 atm,
Creme dial, black indexes, Superluminova C1,
Case back in black PVD and engravings,
SW200-1 automatic movement, hacking, woodpecker fine adjustment, Mühle rotor, 38 hrs power reserve,
150 pieces only,
€2200.

The watch comes in a nice wooden box with two straps, a greenish canvas Bund strap with buckle and the Mühle rubber strap with folding clasp.

Since images tell more than words - here we go:

























































Lume shots:

















More pics to follow tomorrow.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

As promised....some more shots


----------



## smittya (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the pics... love it.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

smittya said:


> Thanks for the pics... love it.


Love it too but €2200 is a stiff price I hesitate to pay. However, the AD being present at the event already placed pre-orders so I am convinced the LE will sell like hot cakes.

Mühle ADs sky-high


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The box









Its design is based on the case of a marine chronometer. As you can see there is also room for the additional rubber strap.


----------



## pro2zon (Feb 26, 2016)

Makes me want to get another one, i have had mine for about 8 years and love it. It keeps great time and always looks good on the wrist.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The view we had


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

First batch leaving Glashütte....


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Got to see this watch at an event here last week hosted by our dealer. Thilo Muhle was here for a dinner event where he had a presentation on the history of the company. He brought several watches for us to fondle between courses and was most gracious answering our questions (he was a pleasure to meet and talk to). Of the S.A.R line this one is the one that caught my eye the most. A very cool and interesting watch.


----------



## BSWTKR (Sep 8, 2013)

thanks for the pics. beautiful watch


----------

